# I'm no longer interested in HOW this pandemic got here.



## Ronni (May 12, 2020)

You've all seen how much I post about Covid-19.  I know myself well, and so I know I research like a maniac and post the most interesting and/or informative of the things I read, because it gives me a sense of control.  It's for that same reason I wear a mask when I go out, why I sanitize and wash my hands like a maniac, why I'm staying isolated.  I'm realistic and aware enough to know that even with all that I have a limited amount of control over remaining virus free, but I'll take whatever I can get, because it eases my anxiety and lessens my stress levels.

Some folks are adamant that this virus is man made.  Some are convinced this pandemic is a government plot.  Others believe the whole thing is politically or financially motivated, and on and on.   The theories are endless, and it seems that every day I'm seeing another take, a different view, a new theory.

I've finally stopped discussing the HOW of Covid-19.  It's not that I'm not concerned about that, it's just that HOW we ended up here in the middle of a pandemic doesn't change the fact THAT HERE WE ARE.  How we got here doesn't make the virus any less lethal.  It doesn't change or refute that it's contagious, or that people are dying from it.  Lots and lots of people, in horrible, wretched, lonely ways.  There's no way to fabricate that.  It's deadly for a percentage of people who catch it, and it's EVEN MORE DEADLY for the older folks who fall victim to it.

I'm done with the WHY.  At this point I'll go so far as to say I don't even CARE about the why.  The virus is here.  It's a fact.  It's not made up.  It's not going away any time soon.

It's killing people, and I don't intend to be one of them.


----------



## Lee (May 12, 2020)

I am interested in "how" it got started for the simple reason that until the reason is known there will always be idiots like Bryan Adams throwing his ridiculous theory out there on Instagram creating more racist attitudes.


----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2020)

I understand what you're saying @Ronni. Although I am still interested in how it began, the importance of it has lessened. The horror now facing us and the world commands most of my concern.


----------



## Ronni (May 12, 2020)

Lee said:


> I am interested in "how" it got started for the simple reason that until the reason is known there will always be idiots like Bryan Adams throwing his ridiculous theory out there on Instagram creating more racist attitudes.


Even after the reason is known, there will still be unbelievers, folks who challenge the why, people who insist on forwarding an agenda completely non-responsive to the situation.

It's not that I'm arguing with you, because I am a STRONG supporter of the why of things.  I do it with my own health.  I don't just treat my symptoms and go on about life.  Nope. I want to know why.  How come I have that symptom, where does it come from, what causes it, and what can I do to eliminate the cause so that I don't have that symptom any more.  

I'm like the about most things in life.  Screw the symptom, the issue, the problem, let's get to the root cause of why it's there, and eliminate THAT.  

But this pandemic?  Given the sheer scope of it, the horrifying way it kills, the sobering number of deaths, I'm done at least for right now trying to figure out the why.  I'm going to expend my energies just getting my loved ones and me through this worst of times, and coming out the other end relatively unscathed.  Plenty of time and space then to delve into the why, because I'll be alive to pursue that!


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

Good common sense, Ronni.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2020)

It interests me and also how our early response to the virus was handled but it doesn't change what we need to do to take care of each other.

The new theory on the pandemic in NewYork is that it came from Europe as two million visitors passed through the metropolitan area while the nation was busy focusing on China.

They have also been talking about an actual west coast strain of the virus vs the east coast European strain of the virus.

In some ways, I would be relieved to hear that the virus escaped from a controlled environment like a lab vs a freak act of nature where an animal transmitted it to a human.

This topic will be discussed for the rest of my life and beyond.


----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It interests me and also how our early response to the virus was handled but it doesn't change what we need to do to take care of each other.
> 
> The new theory on the pandemic in NewYork is that it came from Europe as two million visitors passed through the metropolitan area while the nation was busy focusing on China.
> 
> ...


For some reason I think I remember first hearing about it as having been discovered in WA state, (or was it Oregon?) via Asian flights. I'm probably wrong.

Another thing I seem to remember is that China shut down all flights in country, but allowed flights to the rest of the world. Help me out here if I am wrong again. (I can't keep it all straight in my head anymore.)


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

The lockdown has been partly lifted here in England  (not so for Scotland /Wales and N ireland)... and as from tomorrow those who cannot work from home can return to work... and everyone can go out for any amount of exercise, no restrictions on the time..or the distance.. . People can sunbathe in the parks and coast.. people can meet up with One friend from another household... when out and about, but must keep their distance  ..

The UK has now overtaken Italy as the sick man of Europe with the most cases of Covid-19..

There's talk of year one and years 6 children going back to school at the beginning of June...

Yet our hospitals are still not seeing patients with existing chronic and acute conditions or making new appointments for consultants  ..while they concentrate on dealing with the pandemic.. ..apart from one hardware chain, and the supermarkets no stores are open, people can't buy shoes or clothing for themselves or the children, unless they buy online... ...yet people are travelling unmasked on public transport...and returning to work tomorrow in manufacturing etc..

I'm terrified of a second much stronger wave of this virus.. ... can't in all honesty imagine that it _won't_ happen ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> For some reason I think I remember first hearing about it as having been discovered in WA state, (or was it Oregon?) via Asian flights. I'm probably wrong.
> 
> Another thing I seem to remember is that China shut down all flights in country, but allowed flights to the rest of the world. Help me out here if I am wrong again. (I can't keep it all straight in my head anymore.)


That's basically what we are being told is that the majority of flights from China land on the west coast and while everyone was focused on the threat of viruses from China and issuing a travel ban for flights from China no one was looking at flights originating in other countries.  So now one theory from the CDC is that the virus went from China to Europe and then European travelers brought it to the United States on flights that land primarily on the east coast.  In hindsight, they are saying that the federal government should have probably issued a travel ban or restriction on all international flights coming into the United States.

This and other theories will continue to float around for months and years.

All around the world much time, money, and effort will go into understanding what happened and how to plan for a similar pandemic.

The sad reality is that no matter how much we plan the next global catastrophe we face is likely to be an entirely different situation that never occurred to us.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 13, 2020)

I for one am very interested in how this started. Especially what China knew and when they knew it. I do not believe it was man made or any bio weapon but I do believe China is responsible for allowing the spread across the world by hiding information . They were covering up the virus all while hoarding PPE from around the world. That's a special kind of evil, right there. They also allowed international travel, even though they had shut down local travel. They need to be held accountable by the rest of the world.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

There's absolute fury here in the media this morning, on the first day back for many workers... because  although the government relaxed the rules for England only, and said people could meet up with ONE friend or One family member from another household, it had to be in an open area like a park and not in for example..grannys' garden to prevent any temptation on the part of the visitor from entering the home, for example to use the toilet..... ... but they have permitted people to re-employ their _cleaners._. !!

People are at best confused and some are rightly indignant , nay upset and furious that they can't go and speak to grandma, or their grandchildren from one end of the garden, to another... but they are permitted to have their cleaner come into their homes.. ..so the inevitable is happening and people are ''employing '' their family members from another household.. mum/dad/siblings/ even friends.. as their ''cleaner''...


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> they can't go and speak to grandma, or thei grandhcildren from one end of the garden, to another... but they are permitted to have their cleaner come into their homes.


This makes no sense at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2020)

Lee said:


> I am interested in "how" it got started for the simple reason that until the reason is known there will always be idiots like Bryan Adams throwing his ridiculous theory out there on Instagram creating more racist attitudes.


I haven't researched anywhere near the amount that Ronni has, but despite all the conspiracies floating around out there, I have no trouble believing that it occurred naturally due to dealing in live animals.

*



			How did the new coronavirus start?
		
Click to expand...

*


> The National Health Commission in China informed the World Health Organization on Jan. 11 that the new coronavirus outbreak is linked with exposure to a seafood and live animal market in Wuhan in December 2019.
> 
> Coronaviruses are common in people and many species of animals, including camels, cattle, cats, and bats, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> Rarely, animal coronaviruses infect people and then spread person-to-person, such as with MERS, SARS, and this new coronavirus. All three of these viruses are betacoronaviruses, which have their origins in bats.





https://www.worldvision.org/disaster-relief-news-stories/what-is-coronavirus-facts


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> This makes no sense at all.


 None whatsoever... (excuse my keyboard it has a lag and misses letters.. )

Today also they opened Garden centres, where the majority of customers are elderly...


 and Golf clubs and courses, where people can play golf with someone not a member of their household, as long as they practice social distancing, the same with the tennis courts...

Pictures taken this morning...


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

Holly, what happens if someone violates that "not in Grandma's garden" rule?  Do the police really have nothing better to do than roam around arresting people for being in the "wrong" outdoor space? Do they interrogate everyone they see, asking whether they are employed as a cleaner, or whatever?

It really does make no sense, on several different levels.  And sounds completely unenforcible.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Holly, what happens if someone violates that "not in Grandma's garden" rule?  Do the police really have nothing better to do than roam around arresting people for being in the "wrong" outdoor space? Do they interrogate everyone they see, asking whether they are employed as a cleaner, or whatever?
> 
> It really does make no sense, on several different levels.  And sounds completely unenforcible.


  £100 pounds, on the spot fine for the first offence and over 2k for the next, ... if caught, and sadly it would seem our police are more interested in catching rule breakers such as those breaking a social distance rule  than catching criminals...


----------

